# New Disney Haunted House?



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

I've heard rumors that Disney is constructing a haunted house in Salt Lake City in time for this year's Halloween. Has anyone else heard of this? I live in Nevada, and it would be worth the trip if the rumors are true. HM


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I doubt Disney would build something that is not a consistent draw year round. Maybe the rumour started with this.

http://micechat.com/forums/disneyla...salt-lake-city-modeled-after-disneylands.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I doubt Disney had or has anything to do with this, and Imagineers wouldn't couldn't work on this openly. There's no way*Disney would allow themselves into a project like this that wouldn't be completely under their control, or that might compete with their own attractions for the money. These people maybe building something inspired by the HM but that's about as close as they could hope to having it be a Disney attraction.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm 30 mins out from SLC. They are building a new haunted house called 'fear factory' just off of I-15 in an old abandoned warehouse/refinery type place. As far as I know though, there is no association to Disney. There is an excellent Haunted House called Nightmare on 13th that never disappoints and is supposedly ranked #1 in America.


----------

